# Solar Panel Cells



## Rogerwirecable (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm currently in Afganistan and in charge of all the security camera's around the base which were power fed with solar panels. Total cell size of 3 panels 3ftX4 each. Decent surface area. I have double digit locations. Thing is these locations are now in the base power grid, NATO is just scraping these panels and dry cell battries. I would like to recovery what I can before the throw this in a pit, run over them with a dozer then bury them. Any Ideas unfortunatly I dont have access to any chemicals needed


----------



## butcher (Dec 4, 2011)

what do you intend to recover from these crushed solar panels, or batteries?
What type of dry cells? 
normally I would think they would use a wet cell or gell cell battery, possibly NiCad.


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you mean the solar cells contain thin
elements-layers of black (disperse) silver?


----------



## ps2fixer (Dec 4, 2011)

The main material in solar panels is polycrystalline silicon, which I don't think you can extract from a solar cell. The frame is normally aluminum and of course the wires are copper. the cells are connected by "bus wire" which I think is copper but would be a lot of effort to remove and contain a lot of solder. The pads on the back of the panels might have some sort of silver in them, but even if they did, the amount would be too small to be worth while I think. 

I'm not sure how it is setup over there, but in the USA people setup solar panels and run the power back into the grid instead of using it directly, depending how they set it up. If you could set up something like that if you own property, maybe you could make a small profit / month with a large setup?

Source: I work as a IT Tech at a corp that produces the raw material for the panels.


----------



## Geo (Dec 4, 2011)

remember that this is military grade and not consumer. all connections must be fail-safe and withstand harsh atmospheres. it would help if you had part #'s or at least a few pictures.


----------



## Smack (Dec 5, 2011)

They are repairable and worth way more for parts or repair.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 5, 2011)

Geo said:


> remember that this is military grade and not consumer. all connections must be fail-safe and withstand harsh atmospheres. it would help if you had part #'s or at least a few pictures.



This is only truth if they were made in West. If they were subcontracted and made by one certain not named mighty country there will be much less there than you expect from military grade. Military grade had value years back when they were produced in home by reputable companies and not contracted thru 20 different so at the end you have no idea where they came from originally. :twisted:


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Dec 5, 2011)

Everything did come from the states but, a mute point, they have started hauling them them to the crush pit TAX $$$ at work, we'll I'd rather see this than be turned over when we leave this place


----------



## Smack (Dec 5, 2011)

Our Gov. is the single largest wasteful entity on the planet.


----------



## darshevo (Dec 6, 2011)

What's really unfortunate is that they have several large civilian contractors on the ground there who would happily bid to buy the units then ship them back to the states for re-use / re-sale. This would save the cost to destroy, generate some capital, and putting useful items into the hands of people who need/want them.


----------



## gfx260 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea, but that makes too much sense... :roll:


----------



## galenrog (Jul 26, 2017)

Ps2fixer has not been active on the forum in over five years.

Check with building contractors in your area. You may find someone who can do the job you require. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## nickton (Aug 5, 2020)

I wonder when the military will start being more like civilians with their waste disposal. It seems like they don't like to repurpose and recycle much. Burn pits and bulldozed over dump pits do not sound very kosher to me, and may endanger the health of locals as well as US service people.


----------



## cosmetal (Aug 5, 2020)

Smack said:


> Our Gov. is the single largest wasteful entity on the planet.



I agree. But it isn't always true. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial

During that same period, a Procter & Gamble plant outside of Modesto CA was hauling off 50 MT per week of plastic "notch" scrap generated from making Huggies to a local landfill. Fortunately, that wasn't done at night and didn't last very long.

James


----------

